# England football



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

half time ,380+ backpasses ,240+ sideways 1 goal ,are we going anywhere ,


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Definitely not whilst we have a foreign manager. Last nights performance lacks world class Wales are 100+ places below England so what chance a proper side? 

Graham


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

I thought Wales were great (Im English) but Capello must go.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

danas said:


> I thought Wales were great (Im English) but Capello must go.


So did I and they were unlucky not to get at least a draw. England were so negative and lacking confidence. Rooney was getting frustated at the poor attacking.

Only £6 million a year to manage the best players in the game? What a joke! Why is he still here?

Graham


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

always said Rooney runs around like a ckicken with no head ..just perhaps the new hair implants will make a little diference in future..as you say we need homegrown manager ..look what Jackir Charlton did for the Irish with lower division players as well..


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Did I miss an epic game then.

Dave p


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I actually watched the England v Wales game last night. Now I know why I don't normally bother - totally embarrassing it was.  

What other country would have postman pat as their manager?  

Steve


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

A win is a win and thats all that matters in these sort of games.....3 points for winning 10-0....3 points for winning 1-0....simples   


Keith


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

kaacee said:


> A win is a win and thats all that matters in these sort of games.....3 points for winning 10-0....3 points for winning 1-0....simples
> 
> Keith


Agreed but up against the big teams playing like that we have no chance whatsoever.


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

seem to remember Brian Clough once saying (quote ).it only takes less than 1 minute to score a goal laddie.. what happened to the other 89 last night..?


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

Cloughie would have been the man for the job


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Tell me I'm being cynical...

In the last World Cup, Capello had Emile Heskey as a forward, having scored a total of 15 goals in the season, in all competitions, whilst Jermain Defoe, having scored a mere 38 goals, had to sit it out.

It was as if Capello was showing his loyalty, not to England, but to his native Italy. By fielding a very weak team, he could ensure that England did not progress. And we didn't!! :evil:


And yes, I did watch the match last night, at double speed or faster, having recorded it first. It gets the agony out of the way quicker!! The Referee had a very good game, very consistent, very patient...


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: nice one Norm



double speed :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Thats how I watch F1


Dave p


----------



## dbar (Jul 16, 2011)

Mike Bassett would make a better job of it than Capello.

At least they weren't playing 4-4-2

They were OKish for the first 30 minutes, but truly dire in the second half.

I'm English, but thought Wales deserved at least a draw, and arguably a win.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I always watch England play. It's not just Capello. Just about every England manager in the past 10-20 years has failed to ignite any passion in the team. Best players in the game? Maybe the best English players in the game.

I don't know if you watched the Chile - Spain match the other night, but it was depressing (as have been most tournaments recently), since it's obvious the English players lack the basic skills and speed of thought and movement to match most modern international teams.

Ever since Alf Ramsey, we've tended to play a very negative game - goalkeeper to full back, full back to centre back, centre back to full back ... and then back (sic) again. We're the only team that had an attacking midfielder racing back towards his own goal to take a pass from a defender, only to pass it straight back again.

I think the poor quality of the England game, internationally, has been an elephant in the room for years. Too many times, we say "at least we got the points to progress", totally failing to see that we're falling behind a huge number of other countries.

Don't get me wrong, I love the premiership (and lower leagues) games, but there we're mixing with foreign players, which lifts the standard of play. A pure England side shows its lack of quality and lack of passion.

End of rant 

Gerald


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

well said about the passig Gerald ,please refer to my 1st post ,


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

lesanne said:


> well said about the passig Gerald ,please refer to my 1st post ,


Cloughie was once quoted as saying "whilst we have the ball...they can't score"

So yes passing it among the back four/midfield can at times appear a negative way of playing, but it is with the aim of drawing the opposition out of defence and then hitting them on the counter attack.

Man U play this to perfection time and time again, but as yet, England do not quite have the quality players to achieve this.

Keith


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

just a thought Keith ,how many English players play rgularely for Man UTD ?


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

lesanne said:


> just a thought Keith ,how many English players play rgularely for Man UTD ?


Well you could possibly have :-
Ferdinand, Smalling, Cleverly, Welbeck, Young, Rooney and Jones all playing at the same time for Utd.

I don't think there are any other Premier league teams could do the same.


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Thankyou Motormouth ,thats mostly the problem withe English football today


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> half time ,380+ backpasses ,240+ sideways 1 goal ,are we going anywhere ,


Sorry but my answer is " I don't care so long as "our players" don't get injured"

(Don't most Supporters who feel strongly about their Club team feel the same? :? :?


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi, then i suppose by your comment you put club before country ..we need passion .not fairies ..regards Les


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> I always watch England play. It's not just Capello. Just about every England manager in the past 10-20 years has failed to ignite any passion in the team. Best players in the game? Maybe the best English players in the game.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love the premiership (and lower leagues) games, but there we're mixing with foreign players, which lifts the standard of play. A pure England side shows its lack of quality and lack of passion.
> 
> ...


Gerald ,spot on.I`m English,but you have to be realistic,we are just not good enough.

Les


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Hi, then i suppose by your comment you put club before country ..we need passion .not fairies ..regards Les


But of course!
It's the Club I pay, for my not inconsiderably-priced Season Ticket.
It's the club I travel to and team I watch every home game and many aways
It's the club I cheer on, sing for,shout for and go through emotional turmoil for. ("Passion"?)

So I get a bit "miffed" if "my players" get injured in International matches and render them unable to play for the Club I support-especially if it's been a meaningless Friendly.

So yes- I put Club before Country ,like most of those who support my team I reckon

And I expend plenty of "Passion" in doing so-not with you on the "Fairies" comment though

:wink:


----------

